

“Hey Siri, give us a hint.” – Apple event on September 9 at 10 a.m. PDT - davidbarker
http://www.apple.com/apple-events/september-2015/

======
dang
This looks like an announcement of an announcement. Those are off-topic. Let's
wait until something substantive happens.

------
larrik
Well, that page looks like crap on Chrome on Linux...

~~~
aaronpk
it's missing a stylesheet. [http://images.apple.com/apple-
events/static/en_US/styles/eve...](http://images.apple.com/apple-
events/static/en_US/styles/events.built.css)

